# Liagle drywall two coat finish Tapeless joint compound



## Liagle (Aug 19, 2015)

Liagle Tapeless Joint Compound IS Coming to Alberta Canada!

visit www.liagle.ca


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

If this works.........wow i am impressed wow i am a sceptic for strength....yes i see your hammer bangs but aussie conditions are harsh and can it beat paper or my best mate the fuse


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Not bagging out your product, but the concept is not new.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/review-vario-tapeless-mud-824/


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I was not sledging his product, only stating that the concept is not new. BTW our conditions are not as harsh as the US, we do not for the most part have snow loading and large temperature variations. Our temperature variation in the extreme is only around 50 deg C.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

You're using it in angles? For butt joints? If so: On butt joints, what's the usual build height needed compared to eg. paper tape thickness? How do you know if you've left enough? How about corners? What's the thickness needed and how do you know you've left enough?

Material reads like it could be pretty strong. Was there any independent testing done on it, comparing its strength to mesh tape, paper tape, FibaFuse?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

The tape in one of your pics doesn't look like it cracked, after it was hammered. Looks like the tape edge let go.

Btw, I'm thinking you mean 'hammered', not 'hunmmered'? Not sure on that as you used the hun spelling for describing 2 different pics.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Sample please...


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Honestly I hope some of you give this a shot would like to know if it is truly cost effective and weather or not it does work coud be handy for a lot of situations.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gordie said:


> Honestly I hope some of you give this a shot would like to know if it is truly cost effective and weather or not it does work coud be handy for a lot of situations.


I'm not seeing any real advantage in it for me right now to try it, gord. I wouldn't trust it enough in the corners or on butts without using tapes as well, which defeats any possible advantage.

Which leaves flats. I'm not seeing enough advantage there compared to what's already available to me.

But if Liagle wants to enlighten me on any of that......


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I see what you mean J.M. you tapers get your tapes on quite fast I mostly board learning how to tape well lets just say I got a ways to go . good tapers make taping look easy and fast I now know from my own experience it is quite the opposite and if skipping a step bites you later that's a lot of work and material lost for very little saved time.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gordie said:


> I see what you mean J.M. you tapers get your tapes on quite fast I mostly board learning how to tape well lets just say I got a ways to go . good tapers make taping look easy and fast I now know from my own experience it is quite the opposite and if skipping a step bites you later that's a lot of work and material lost for very little saved time.


Bazookas help. 

In your shoes, instead of Liagle, one option could be to get yourself a Homax banjo - the plastic one with small wheels, and use with hot mud. &/or get some hot mud, like ProSet 90, and fill seams by hand or with mud tube, then dry run tapes onto the seams using Homax. Those things can be fast. I saw a Homax while in a Kenroc the other week. Or CSR shows having them, with attachment for angle internals: http://csrbuilding.ca/product/plastic-taping-tool-delko-internal-attachment-combo/

I'd get yourself a Sheetrock 10" offset knife from CSR, as well, if you're not troweling. It's the one size that you can do most everything with, from putting on 1st finish coat on flats, butt joints and bead, to final coat.


----------



## Liagle (Aug 19, 2015)

*good questions, thanks.*



JustMe said:


> You're using it in angles? For butt joints? If so: On butt joints, what's the usual build height needed compared to eg. paper tape thickness? How do you know if you've left enough? How about corners? What's the thickness needed and how do you know you've left enough?
> 
> Material reads like it could be pretty strong. Was there any independent testing done on it, comparing its strength to mesh tape, paper tape, FibaFuse?


we use it for corners and butt joints as well. we V cut the butt. about build height it is like fibafuse. i found a pic on fibafuse may help to anwser your questions.
the fibers in the mud form a structure like a fibafuse tape. the diameter of fiber is 21um. look at the left half of the pic, there are always about 5-6 fibers piled together, building a thichness of about 100-120 um .

no independent test has done yet. but for sure it is stronger than paper tape and fibafuse.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Liagle said:


> we use it for corners and butt joints as well. we V cut the butt. about build height it is like fibafuse. i found a pic on fibafuse may help to anwser your questions.
> the fibers in the mud form a structure like a fibafuse tape. the diameter of fiber is 21um. look at the left half of the pic, there are always about 5-6 fibers piled together, building a thichness of about 100-120 um .
> 
> no independent test has done yet. but for sure it is stronger than paper tape and fibafuse.


It says blisters and bubbles are common with paper tapes! 

Since when? I'm not a DIY ! There are no blisters or bubbles in my tape coat. If a half assed taper gets blisters with paper.. Just imagine what his mesh tape would look like!!


----------



## Liagle (Aug 19, 2015)

If apply tape by hand tools there may be no bubbles. But it is slow. with bazooka, I always have a few bubbles. Hard to avoid that


----------



## Liagle (Aug 19, 2015)

*Bubble*



Liagle said:


> If apply tape by hand tools there may be no bubbles. But it is slow. with bazooka, I always have a few bubbles. Hard to avoid that


 that is why I turn to tapeless


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Liagle said:


> If apply tape by hand tools there may be no bubbles. But it is slow. with bazooka, I always have a few bubbles. Hard to avoid that


if you wipe right and keep an eye on it your ok if you do a 2buck drop zook head in oil your always ready to go, the concept of no bubbas is nice will half to look into this for sure and how is it applied boxed, where can we see a vid? is it a USA or Canadian Product, just not into the foreign stuff any stuff


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Liagle said:


> we use it for corners and butt joints as well. we V cut the butt. about build height it is like fibafuse. i found a pic on fibafuse may help to anwser your questions.
> the fibers in the mud form a structure like a fibafuse tape. the diameter of fiber is 21um. look at the left half of the pic, there are always about 5-6 fibers piled together, building a thichness of about 100-120 um .
> 
> no independent test has done yet. but for sure it is stronger than paper tape and fibafuse.


well if I have to test this for ya Im gonna want double T-shirts for my mud buddies:yes: oh and if its USA Canada product, tripple T s to Caz Kiwi, Gaz and the other Aussies, think it over, this is binding Scuse the pun


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Liagle said:


> we use it for corners and butt joints as well. we V cut the butt. about build height it is like fibafuse. i found a pic on fibafuse may help to anwser your questions.


My question is how do you know you've left enough on butts and in corners, and haven't taken too much off with hand or auto tools. How do you gauge that you consistently left enough on so there isn't cracks showing later.



Liagle said:


> that is why I turn to tapeless


If you got so many loose tapes that you went tapeless: Don't see that kind of problem much with people who know how to run tapers well enough. Were your drive wheels leaving the walls a lot when doing corners? Taping mud too thick for using in a taper?


----------



## Liagle Tape In Mud™️ (Apr 11, 2021)

After another 6 years of experiments, Now, Liagle have introduced a revolutionary Tapeless drywall finishing solution: Tape In Mud™️
its a fibre reinforcement for taping mud. It turns regular taping mud into a fibre reinforced tapeless taping mud. Now you can finish drywall absolutely without any tape. 
Tape In Mud™️ is available online. Free shipping in USA and Canada.


----------



## Liagle Tape In Mud™️ (Apr 11, 2021)

Liagle said:


> Liagle Tapeless Joint Compound IS Coming to Alberta Canada!
> 
> visit www.liagle.ca


The newest tapeless drywall finishing solution: Tape In Mud™️ is now available at www.liagle.ca


----------

